# Friday Pix!!!



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Early morning surf pix and some fish.


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

bastrop bayou this week


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

We get restless in the last week of deployments. We decided to barricade a guy in his room the other night.

First you must cut foam to fit in the door jam, then duct tape the foam to the door:









Then add a spider web of para cord and some laundry room racks just for good measure. Couple chem lights for color and BAM:









The next morning its like Hulk was released:


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Cleaned up just to hot to ride


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

My new Fish Truck.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## StevieB (Jul 28, 2009)

*Life is good.....today!*

Where I drink, what I drive, what I ride!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Paris!*

My oldest is 6 today.
1. Newborn
2. Now


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*new toy*

Our brand new 2012 GTX 155 Sea Doo jet ski.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Girls*

1-3. My youngest being her crazy self.
4. Girls in their new tub.
5. This dog was outside a bar I went to last night to see a band play.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

You know what happens next


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

The new pit (fathers day gift)
the hound enjoying the place in the country
the hound napping after a day in the country


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Ben Arnett and myself, Ben is gonna need a bigger trophy case

HP Byron Nelson Champion 71 69 65


Last Monday, limit by 715 with a nice red


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Our last morning of vacation


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - bee truck on I45 heading north @ Madisonville. I've never seen this before. Every car that would pull along side it would swerve away once they realize what the cargo was.
2 - My boy on the 4wheeler
3 - 30" trout from Galveston near the ferry crossing.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Lake Ouachita Striped Bass
Buck cooling off
Twins


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

mkk said:


> .


Nice pics mkk. Brings back memories of when I was a kid living in the Rio Grande Valley.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*my boys and their fish!*

caught these this week in Matagorda.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Just a few pics of this years fishing results...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

few more

Tandem jigs = tandem flatties


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

*Austin Bayou*

First time playing here.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*Awesome guided trout trip with my bestie and his GF*

6/24 West Matagorda


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

pics from this past weekend at the ranch


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

my lab at 18 weeks old. i can not believe how fast he is growing. i think the breeder sold him short when she said 70 pounds full grown... he's almost 40 now, and NOT fat at all, he's lean and all legs. I'll get some pics over the 4th of him diving, never seen a puppy go fully under water to retrieve something. crazy! and he already will hit the water full speed on retrieve too...VERY excited about this dog's potential!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Must be stringer shot day ... ! Last couple trips ...


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*It's friday! YAY*

1) my son's fish
2) my fish
3) my limit
4) my favorite flower
5) a pretty fish


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

nice to see so many puppy pix this week! and, man, i really need to go fishin'!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

1 Night fishing....sort of
2 Catch of the day
3 & 4 Lake Travis almost exactly 1 year ago


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Last fall in Colorado.... Aspen & Breckenridge


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

The cat preparing for the day
The other half preparing for the day
Manic Mullet preparing for the day
Monster RedFace
Some keepers
Cool street name

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Banff and Lake Louise Canada*

Had a nice trip to Banff and Lake Louise, Alberta, Canada last week.
I couldn't believe how close we got to these rams.
1. Lunch view in Banff
2. View from hotel room in Banff
3. bear spray is sold out many of the stores in town. 
4. Lake Louise from Distance
5,6,7. Rams on the roadside.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

2 pics I just took heading to the coast



















Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*funny!*



Chase4556 said:


> We get restless in the last week of deployments. We decided to barricade a guy in his room the other night.
> 
> First you must cut foam to fit in the door jam, then duct tape the foam to the door:
> 
> ...


 this is awesome!


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Armand Bayou Paddling Trail. Wish I coulda gotten a pic of the huge Gar rolling next to my yak. Dang thing was 7 feet long and big around as a basketball.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A well dressed Walmart shopper
My twins with their All American Cheerleader medals yesterday.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

tinman03 said:


> Last fall in Colorado.... Aspen & Breckenridge


That last shot is awesome.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

!Aloha


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Delivering internet










Not so safe


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Good Week!*

My new Ride!!









Me and Katelyn









Surf Trout on Monday


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Well since my hubs didn't post the pic of my baby's big fish, I will!!
Paige caught this 21" trout on her little pink fishing rod Sunday evening!!! You go girl!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well since my hubs didn't post the pic of my baby's big fish, I will!!
> Paige caught this 21" trout on her little pink fishing rod Sunday evening!!! You go girl!


Didnt have the pic at work. But she did a good job catching that trout.


----------



## BigGelvis (Nov 8, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Didnt have the pic at work. But she did a good job catching that trout.


She did better than I have lately!!
Good Job!!!!!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

The girls got together and drank a bunch of wine then we made wine necklaces . . . gotta start canning - can't let a good homemade mater go to waste. . . . have a good weekend . . . wg


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

New at Burger King!!!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

This is a little project I am finishing up. That pergola is 12' in the air for the swing. And yes, there is a light behind those glass blocks so I can see my beer at night while cookin!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I thought this was funny...maybe a little too much customer service...LOL!


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

dinner the other nite.........grilled yellow fin tuna.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

bwguardian said:


> I thought this was funny...maybe a little too much customer service...LOL!


LOL, not many I've seen in homedepot that i'd want help from in that department. However, there is that 1 lil blonde.....


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Well since my hubs didn't post the pic of my baby's big fish, I will!!
> Paige caught this 21" trout on her little pink fishing rod Sunday evening!!! You go girl!


Nice fish, got me beat so far!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Went to Milwaukee last week with my wife for her lia sophia convention. She earned a huge honor and will be featured in the 2013 catalog. They also commissioned a ring for each of the 5 gals on the sales council. 
She is one of only 60 region managers nation wide
Crappy cellphone pic:









Several of her managers got various awards and recognition. They dun good!









Took some pontoon boats up the river with a bunch of the other husbands while the women folk were off training

































My incredibly beautiful wife waiting in a hotel lobby for some of her gals


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

few pics from a trip offshore in the yak this week








went out with 8 freinds
















got a pretty nice smack








and a few legal snapper









two friends got 45inch kings








few short videos from the trip..


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Granddaughter born 6/25/12 7lbs 1oz, 20" long. Emily Grace Gonzales AKA EGG.

Emily and I
Emily and Matthew
Going home from the hospital
Early morning wade on 6/23/12
Matthew was worn out after wading all day
Hospital ingenuity (Emily is in the upper right ;-)


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Cangrats Tam she's beautiful!! Y'all heading down this weekend??


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

My cousin Lee from Kentucky (with the big red cup) came down to visit last weekend... I'm 6'6'' 260lbs... Now I dont get intimidated by too many folks but I wasn't messin with this cat...


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

New ride.
Caught some piggies. Gonna TRY to feed them out. 
My daughter.. They pig queen!


----------



## guppy love (Jun 11, 2012)

*Friday x2*

friday X2


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Surf pics from the week


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Calmday said:


> My new Fish Truck.


Awesome, what year, I've got a '91.

not diesel huh?

A


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

ok, here's a few.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

big john o said:


> My cousin Lee from Kentucky (with the big red cup) came down to visit last weekend... I'm 6'6'' 260lbs... Now I dont get intimidated by too many folks but I wasn't messin with this cat...


Note to self. Do NOT anger John and his cousin. :headknock


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I call this, "Overkill".


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

One of my favorites...a grandfather holding recently born grandson in the sunlight to combat jaundice.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

last Sunday 35 miles downs PINS right after sunup... 

Caleb's first big fish at 41.5"! Justletmein's middle boy


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

jimk said:


> One of my favorites...a grandfather holding recently born grandson in the sunlight to combat jaundice.


Congrats,

And, You need to shave your face.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Bolivar Light House!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Hawaii time for my wife and I, 

They call it a Lava flow

My view today

Wild turkeys at the resort

Hopefully share a Marlin picture next Friday


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

My 1st Blue Marlin...Oahu, 1974


----------

